# Best Canadian-listed alternative for VXUS?



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

anyone have thoughts for a Canadian-listed alternative for VXUS?

thanks


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

Have you looked into XEF or any of the index MF's such as TDB911, Mawer International, etc.?


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

XEF will give you EAFE exposure. If you want emerging markets exposure, you'll want something like XEC from iShares. I believe VXUS contains about 80% EAFE and 20% emerging. There is currently no one ETF solution that is equivalent to VXUS.


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

yah VXUS is about 80% EAFE and 20% Emerging.
also i guess VDU is FTSE, and VEE is emerging. 

and XEF is EAFE...i guess will have to mish mash if looking to use canadian-listed etfs. VDU/VEE or XEF/XEC


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I believe the Vanguard products are slightly cheaper than the iShares products. However, XEF/XEC have more holdings. Both will perform about the same. I personally own XEF/XEC for my index portion of my portfolio.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

Keep an eye on the just-launched ZEA. Once it gets up and running, it is expected to own the underlying stocks directly (unlike VDU and XEF). Direct holding structure is more tax-efficient.

http://canadiancouchpotato.com/2014/02/13/new-tax-efficient-etfs-from-bmo/
http://www.etfs.bmo.com/bmo-etfs/glance?fundId=97630


----------



## joncnca (Jul 12, 2009)

good read, though ZEA doesn't seem to capture emerging markets

does XEF/XEC have a decent proportion in small cap? XDU/XEE tends to be mid-large cap.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Both XEF and XEC track the IMI (investable market) indices. There's a balanced proportion of large, mid and small with those; hence, it contains more holdings than VDU/VEE and ZEA. Please review the fund facts for further details.


----------



## Soon Forget (Mar 25, 2014)

How soon is too soon to buy ZEA? It's roughly 6 weeks old at this point and Google Finance says the average daily volume is just over 4,000. 

I will be looking to buy ~700 shares in the near future (switching from TDB911), but is there wisdom in waiting another 3, 6, or 12 months before doing so? Or does it not really matter.


----------

